# Tyre and trim dressing



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

What dressing would you recommend.

I use Valet Pro Black to the future and I love it. Only problem is, no matter how sparingly I use it, a pot doesn't last long at all.

What do you guys use?

Harry


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've used Gtechniq T1 Tyres and Trim since it came out several years ago. 
Lasts ages on plastic trim and is not shiny on the tyres (if you want a little shinier, add another coat after 5-10 minutes).


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

CarPro Perl is my go to dressing. 
At 16,99 for one litre, which can be diluted, it's hard to beat.

https://carpro.uk.com/products/perl-plastic-engine-rubber-leather-1000ml


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Trim dressing - I use either AG trim dressing (new version) or Auto Allure's trim dressing - been using this recently on wife's car and very pleased with results, gives a nice satin finish and appears to be holding up well. 

Tyre dressing - currently using AG tyre gel or Megs Endurance - depends on tyre as certain tyre's prefer a different one. I find the Megs lasts longer than AG.

AutoAllure do one, but not tried it yet.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autoglym bumper and trim gel is nice and seems to last a while

autoglym high performance tyre gel is nice too, so is odk attire which you can use on both tyres and trim


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't seem to fault Obsession Wax's Nero. Use it anything that is rubber or plastic and it comes up a treat. Two coats for gloss or one coat for satin.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

+1 for obsession wax Nero. Took me a little while to get used to using it though. Great shine on tyres. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

ENEP said:


> CarPro Perl is my go to dressing.
> At 16,99 for one litre, which can be diluted, it's hard to beat.
> 
> https://carpro.uk.com/products/perl-plastic-engine-rubber-leather-1000ml


Another vote for CarPro Perl, really good stuff and pretty easy to apply.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

And it can be applied to wet tyres. 

However, on rainy days it doesn’t last all that long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Certainly like the sound of CarPro Perl. Not liking the "sold out" signs in the link!!

I've used T1 and it's an excellent product but I do spruce up my 2 Daughters cars regularly and am looking for something that will last me a while (larger bottle or dilution).

I'll have to research the Obsession wax and Autoglym ones ans I have never used these. At least now I have some to look at that come recommended so thanks for that guys.

I might just add I thing Valet Pro Black to the Future is amazing but if you have a lot of trim as well as the tyres it doesn't go very far at all.

Harry


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

westerman said:


> Certainly like the sound of CarPro Perl. Not liking the "sold out" signs in the link!!
> 
> I've used T1 and it's an excellent product but I do spruce up my 2 Daughters cars regularly and am looking for something that will last me a while (larger bottle or dilution).
> 
> ...


CarPro has many resellers in the UK, here are two which have Perl in stock :thumb:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/carpro-perl-coat-protectant/prod_932.html

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/carpro-perl-coat-protectant-1-litre/


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Just ordered the CarPro Perl 500ml. cost £14.90 but that includes Vat and Carriage.

I'll give it a go.

Can anyone say what dilution's they use for various trim/ tyres and does anyone use it on interior plastics?. I use ODK Cabin inside but this Perl stuff sounds good for door shut and boot plastic/rubber areas.

Harry


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

westerman said:


> Just ordered the CarPro Perl 500ml. cost £14.90 but that includes Vat and Carriage.
> 
> I'll give it a go.
> 
> ...


I use it straight out of the bottle but that's simply because I'm to idle to dilute it. This YT video shows a comparison of neat Perl v 1-1 diluted Perl on tyres.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

westerman said:


> Just ordered the CarPro Perl 500ml. cost £14.90 but that includes Vat and Carriage.
> 
> I'll give it a go.
> 
> ...


Here is a vid with some tips and tricks. 





For tires i use it undiluted, mostly because I'm lazy and don't like doing the tires to often.
Many do recommend for tires that you put two thin layers 20 minutes apart with a 1:1 ratio blend Perl:Water

For interior try 1:5 to 1:10, depends on material and the look you want


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...s=autoglym&dpPl=1&dpID=31J6YZg68ML&ref=plSrch
AG instant tyre dressing is watery and comes in a spray bottle.
Spray onto a sponge and apply to even wet tyres.
Cheap as chips.
One squirt does one tyre.
No faffing with waiting for tyres to dry completely.
Often free delivery with Amazon.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

HEADPHONES said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...s=autoglym&dpPl=1&dpID=31J6YZg68ML&ref=plSrch
> AG instant tyre dressing is watery and comes in a spray bottle.
> Spray onto a sponge and apply to even wet tyres.
> Cheap as chips.
> ...


Thanks for the link and the suggestion.
At that price I will pick one up locally ( that's the beauty pf Autoglym stuff it's available off the shelf) and can compare. I'll feedback with my thoughts afterwards.

Harry


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Westers- if your doing 3 cars and cost comes in to play then AG Rubber Plus will provide decent results :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Westers- if your doing 3 cars and cost comes in to play then AG Rubber Plus will provide decent results :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Optimum sell a spray gun which is used for applying various things like their tyre dressing. This has several advantages, firstly it uses far less product, secondly it is much easier to spray a tyre than hand apply a product and they say it gives a better finish as it covers all the tiny features of the tyre wall. Not sure about other products but Optimum say their Optibond tyre dressing does not need buffing if apply by air.

Whilst most of us do not have access to compressed air, there does seem to be various products on the market which can turn a liquid into a spray. Not tried any but one day I will get round to it


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

suds said:


> Hi Westers- if your doing 3 cars and cost comes in to play then AG Rubber Plus will provide decent results :thumb:


Cheers mate, it's not really cost, well cost is not the main issue.

The stuff I've been using, Black to the Future is a very thick and creamy substance. It works to great effect but after doing tyres and trim on 3 cars I've very little product left.
It's almost a mousse and even a medium amount on an applicator and you can see the contents of the jar drop.
It's sold in a small 250 ml jar, I've not come across larger sizes. It's about a tenner so I suppose it's expensive enough in relation to other Trim products on the market but the sheer inconvenience of running low and reordering I don't like.

I've ordered the PERL now so I'll see how I get on. It's twice the amount of product and can be diluted to much more.

Harry


----------

